# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Алкоголь и сигареты дорожают на 30% с 1 июня

## Mr_Vinni

Супермаркет «Корона» ввел ограничение на отпуск табачных изделий. В одни руки отпускается не более 5-ти пачек. Аналогичные ограничения уже введены или вот-вот появятся в других магазинах Минска.

Речь не идет о борьбе с табакокурением в стране – объекты торговли пытаются хоть как-то сохранить ассортимент данного товара на фоне прекращения поставок. Производители и импортеры табачных изделий ждут повышения цен с 1 июня.

Продавцы в магазинах говорят, что дефицит сигарет – временный, с 1 июня цены на табачные и алкогольные изделия будут повышены на 30% и изобилие вернется на прилавки.

Но если алкоголем местного производства и в настоящий момент заставлены все магазины (импортная составляющая равна нулю), то насчет табачных изделий такой уверенности нет. Импорт сигарет (сигар, табака) может быть прекращено вовсе. Под вопросом и завоз в страну хоть как-то похожего на табак сырья, из которого на местных белорусских фабриках производятся почти все марки сигарет.

Но есть надежда, что жадность властей сыграет на руку белорусским курильщикам. Акциз на табачные и алкогольные изделия являются хорошей статьей пополнения доходной части белорусского бюджета.

----------


## Mouse

Куплю семена бамбука!!

Правильно, а зачэм простаму беларусу табак?? Г#но  от ГТФ курили, и будут курить! Купляйце беларуская:at:

Интересно, а кто употребляет нюхательный табак - заменят портками родины? А кто трубку или самокрутки делает, не из сена а из нормального табака, который естественно импортный, что им делать?

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
Эмигрировать ... на Кубу, а лучше - смять пачку и бросить в урну, навсегда:sdfsd:

----------


## Carlen

> *Mouse*, 
> а лучше - смять пачку и бросить в урну, навсегда:sdfsd:


хорошо бы, но у меня стаж курильщика более 30 лет с одним перерывом года на полтора. И если честно нет даже желания бросить. Видимо нет стимула. Ведь заботятся о своем здоровье счастливые люди, а при нынешней ситуации никаких надежд на светлое будущее, а соответственно ни о каком счастье и речи быть не может.

----------


## vova230

Самосад не хуже будет.

----------

